# Breaking in the new smoker- Masterbuilt Dual Fuel



## brownie smoke (Jan 12, 2017)

A day off work and a break in the cold weather in here south central PA convinced me that it was  time to break in my new Masterbuilt duel fuel smoker. 












IMG_3268.JPG



__ brownie smoke
__ Jan 12, 2017





Here it is mid seasoning. I got the temp up to 400 for about 20 minutes and then dialed it in to around 250 for the rest of the hour. 

Early enough in the day that I am thinking about throwing on a spatchcocked bird for dinner. I'll update and post some picks if I decide to go that route. Thanks for looking!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2017)

Congrats on the new smoker!

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------



## brownie smoke (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks Al! 

 If I do go with a spatchcock bird this afternoon does 275° for about 2-2 1/2 hours sound about right  as a ballpark?


----------



## brownie smoke (Jan 12, 2017)

Decided to go for it. Let's see how bad I can mess this up.












IMG_3270.JPG



__ brownie smoke
__ Jan 12, 2017





Spatched bird ready to go with some assorted seasonings. Headed into the smoker which is sitting at 275 with a blend of hickory & applewood chips.


----------



## brownie smoke (Jan 12, 2017)

And there she is....2 hours 45 mins later. Not as dark as many pics of others that I've seen, but probably because of the seasoning I used. Tastes amazing! First smoke success! 












IMG_3274.JPG



__ brownie smoke
__ Jan 12, 2017


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 13, 2017)

Congrats on the new smoker and your first cook!  This was the first smoker I had when I started frequenting this forum and I put out some great food on it thanks to the guidance of the good folks on this forum.  You will love it!  If you have any questions about it feel free to ask!


----------

